

MongoDB 1.4.2 (stable) Released - rit
http://groups.google.com/group/mongodb-user/browse_thread/thread/d54767e79597965c

======
rit
To sum up for those too lazy to click:

    
    
      This just contains bug fixes from 1.4.1 
      [10Gen] recommend[s] all users of 1.4.0 and 1.4.1 upgrade to 1.4.2. 
      Changes: 
        - $ positional operator and $set replication issue [0] 
        - invalid extent size and inefficiency [1] 
        - maxDistance fix for geo search 
        - extraneous file descriptor for log no longer left open
    
      Downloads:  http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Downloads 
      Change Log:  http://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER/fixforversion/10155

------
zefhous
MongoDB is great. I use it and often vote up stories pertaining to it, but
this doesn't seem to be newsworthy to me.

It doesn't provide any use to people who don't use MongoDB — even if they are
curious about it or interested in using it — and those who do are likely to
find out about the release through avenues other than Hacker News.

